# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Il volo delle Aquile

## Pepita

IL VOLO DELLE AQUILE 



Dimmi del verso
che fece il tempo
quando il sole spense gli occhi
e mi guardò la luna.
Non mi ricordo
il suono.

Dimmi del canto
che spense il vento
quando le foglie tremarono
e gli alberi chini
furono di fronte
al freddo.
Io ebbi paura.

       Forse le aquile
       nel loro paese
       ormai non volano
       e i cieli guariscono ferite
       che colano
ancora oggi. Partita
a metà. Senza vincitore il caso.

       Senza pietà.

Amore,
Speranza,
Carità.

Non soltanto questo
pensarono gli occhi
vita, ma poi troppo stanchi
si abbandonarono alla solita
partita
da guardare e sparire poi
come vigliacchi.

       Scapparono
       le aquile
       stanche.

E l'urlo sprofondò
nell'abisso infuocato
del furore degli avi,
e l'anima
si pentì
dell'amaro sapore
del suo dolore,

        quando svegliarono il cielo
        piangendo.

Dimmi
il loro urlo
raccontato nel tempo
dopo aver penetrato i monti,
andando via
e ritornando poi
sugli stessi mondi
di sete e fame.

        Il loro volo
        indescrivibile suono
        di pianto nero, come catrame
        colato
        sulle nostre vie infinite
        come sentieri di boschi
        con foglie secche
        e fitte
        come erba bagnata
        sulle strade.

        Io non posso.

Non si può raccontare
ciò che c'è stato.
Indietro
c'è solo odore marcio
e anelli di fumo.

        Fa tutto parte
        d'un pianto vigliacco.

Non posso far altro
che sentire ancora
il ricordo amaro
del suono,
e condannare
l'anima
al triste e, come sempre,
avaro perdono. 
21.11.2002


S'kam kohe ta perkthej tani...here tjeter...

----------


## Pepita

SHQIPERISE



Poco hanno scritto davvero di te
i tuoi muri:
ho letto soltanto delle tue lacrime
e sono svenuta in loro
piano
per contraddire il passato.
Troppo leggera
è l'acqua di quei fogli:
i tuoi mari
da sempre hanno diviso
persino te stessa.
Quanto sei ricca, Terra mia,
lo so io: il profumo di bergamotto
mi racconta di te e del veleno
che hai per lungo tempo preso.
Era come oro ai tuoi occhi
e tu ridevi così ingenua
e confondevi gli odori
col profumo di limoni
perché rimanevano pulite le spiagge
e le vecchie
camminavano ancora con le sporte di paglia
in testa
come sempre. Per te era libero il prato
ad invecchiare,
e le lucciole t'accompagnavano
nell'idea della verità dietro la porta.
Come sei vera, Terra mia,
lo so io: nel parlare di te
lacrimano gli occhi
e l'anima sembra coricarsi
in un'ombra più lunga di se stessa.
Se t'ho vista soltanto piangere
è perché t'ho lasciato
e lo sapevi: è per questo, dimmi!
Come sono stata povera io
e per quanto t'amo ancora mi vergogno:
non ti ho guardata abbastanza
per poterti elogiare
sì dolcemente come mi amavi.
Di te troppo poco ha lasciato intravedere
la pioggia.
Ora piangerò così
lasciando invecchiare i tempi
per chiederti un perdono più grande.

06.09.2003

----------

